# My dogs



## sarah_1349 (Aug 25, 2008)

Iggy--Pitbull mix










Duchess--Golden mix


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aw! They're precious!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Duchess is my fav, but it could be just the shades!!:wink:


----------

